# Nilfisk/pressure washer repair



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Any recommendations for anyone in the Central area preferably that can have a look and fix my E145, don't really want to buy a new machine and don't have the time to sort it myself


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you had it less then 2 years some are 3 years warranty


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ffrs1444 said:


> Have you had it less then 2 years some are 3 years warranty


This if it's less than 3 year old. My E145 was a 3 year warranty.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

-Jamie- said:


> Any recommendations for anyone in the Central area preferably that can have a look and fix my E145, don't really want to buy a new machine and don't have the time to sort it myself


Hi Jamie

See attached link, theres a list of Nilfisk domestic service centres on therehttps://consumer.nilfisk.co.uk/

Looks like Dundee or Stevenston are the nearest 75-80 miles

Bruce


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Whats wrong with it? My Nilfisk packed up completely out of the blue. Turned out there was break in the power cable, just replaced it myself, job done.


----------

